# Safe Fruits and Vegetables



## coreeenie

I've read so much threads about this topic and yet I remain confused as to which ones are safe for my hedgehog. There are so many contradictory statements! Haha. I'm planning to give my hedgehog vegetable and fruit treats below around thrice a week. Can anyone please tell me if any of these fruits and vegetables are hazardous to my hedgehog's health?

VEGETABLES
Cabbage
Lettuce
Carrots
Squash
Water Spinach (locally known as Kangkong)
Brocoli

FRUITS
Apples
Mangoes
Oranges
Bananas
Kiwi
Strawberries

I really wanna add variety to Needles' diet but I'm afraid I might give her something harmful!  Please help me! Thanks!


----------



## susanaproenca

Cooked squash and cooked carrots are safe and good for them. A lot oh hedgies like sweet potatoes too. 

I'm not sure about cabbage and broccoli. And lettuce might be of no nutritional benefit for them, considering the tiny amount they would ingest, so I wouldn't feed that. Sorry I don't know about water spinach either. 

Tiny pieces of apple are safe; bananas are safe; strawberries are safe as long as you peel them to get rid of the seeds. Blueberries without the skin are safe too. 

Any fruit with seeds and skin might be a choking hazard and also citrus fruits arent safe so oranges are not safe and I believe kiwifruit isnt either but I might be wrong here. 

I'm sure someone will cover the ones I didn't know.


----------



## emilylucy

I know that Broccoli is safe too 
but, i too do not know about spinach and cabbage,but i haven't read anything where thats not safe for them to eat!


----------



## Tarynsgate

Pears and Papaya (cut into bite size pieces) seem to be alright as well  

I haven't tried kangkung myself, but my hedgie seems to like taugeh (beansprouts) with the 'seed' end picked off.


----------



## LizardGirl

Everything you listed should be fine. Just remember to feed in moderation, and good luck getting your hedgie to actually eat them! :lol:


----------



## coreeenie

Needles had her first ever veggie meal today! I prepared some cooked squash and added 2 kibbles of cat food. She readily ate the first few cubes of squash, but after around 4 cubes, she started chewing on the squash and transferring the chewed up vegetable onto her back! I figured it's another self-annointing episode, it's just weird. Haha. Thanks for all the advice, I think she'll love other vegetables


----------



## MissC

LizardGirl said:


> Everything you listed should be fine. Just remember to feed in moderation, and good luck getting your hedgie to actually eat them! :lol:


After watching Snarf turn up his nose to every vegetable, fruit and meat in the store I was thinking the same thing. :lol: My only suggestion would be to buy teeny teeny amounts.


----------



## Lilysmommy

MissC said:


> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you listed should be fine. Just remember to feed in moderation, and good luck getting your hedgie to actually eat them! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> After watching Snarf turn up his nose to every vegetable, fruit and meat in the store I was thinking the same thing. :lol: My only suggestion would be to buy teeny teeny amounts.
Click to expand...

Or only buy the ones you like, then at least you can eat it if hedgie refuses! :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca

Lilysmommy said:


> Or only buy the ones you like, then at least you can eat it if hedgie refuses! :lol:


That's what we do here. We eat a lot of fruits and vegetables so whatever we are having for dinner / dessert it's what they will get as a treat. It's good because mostly they won't eat it, but I don't feel bad because we ate it anyway.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

coreeenie said:


> she started chewing on the squash and transferring the chewed up vegetable onto her back! I figured it's another self-annointing episode, it's just weird.


My hedgie annoints after she eats something new to. hedgies are weird :roll:


----------

